# Can't Compile phpMyAdmin



## Mayhem30 (Apr 28, 2014)

Is there a problem with the phpMyAdmin port? The last 2 updates have failed to install.

It appears it's not looking in the right directory to see if PHP is installed.

Here is the log :


```
==>   phpMyAdmin-4.1.14 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.1.14 depends on file: /usr/local//libphp5.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local//libphp5.so in /usr/ports/lang/php53
 
 
*** PHP Installation Process ***
 
 
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/lang/php53/work/pkg/php53-5.3.28_1.tbz'
===>  Installing for php53-5.3.28_1
===>  Checking if lang/php53 already installed
===>   php53-5.3.28_1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of lang/php53
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1
 
Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php53.
*** Error code 1
 
Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php53.
*** Error code 1
 
Stop in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin.
*** Error code 1
 
Stop in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20140427-80640-68q4mg env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=phpMyAdmin-4.1.13 
 
UPGRADE_PORT_VER=4.1.13 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! databases/phpmyadmin (phpMyAdmin-4.1.13)      (new compiler error)
```


----------



## trh411 (Apr 28, 2014)

Mayhem30 said:
			
		

> It appears it's not looking in the right directory to see if PHP is installed.


I don't agree with your assessment. In fact, I don't see an error in the portion of the install log you have provided. Most likely the error is before this point. I'd like to see the actual error before offering a recommendation. Please copy the entire install log to pastebin and provide a link.


----------



## Mayhem30 (Apr 28, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Mayhem30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



libphp5.so is supposed to be located in the /usr/local/ directory? (see below)


```
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.1.14 depends on file: /usr/local//libphp5.so - not found
```

The log I posted contains all the issues/errors I received during the update process. I'm not sure what else I can provide.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 28, 2014)

From what I remember, libphp5.so is installed automatically when you install lang/php *if* www/apache is already installed. So the normal solution would be to just re-install lang/php53 assuming www/apache is installed.

Also, have you installed www/mod_php5?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> From what I remember, libphp5.so is installed automatically when you install lang/php *if* www/apache is already installed.


No, you need to enable APACHE on lang/php53 for the Apache module to be built.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 29, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> trh411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for setting me straight. I see now that `make config` for lang/php53 is different than lang/php5 and lang/php55. I should have checked this before I posted.


----------



## Mayhem30 (May 1, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> From what I remember, libphp5.so is installed automatically when you install lang/php *if* www/apache is already installed. So the normal solution would be to just re-install lang/php53 assuming www/apache is installed.
> 
> Also, have you installed www/mod_php5?



Reinstalling lang/php53 did not fix this issue. No, I have not installed www/mod_php5.

Updating phpMyAdmin is still looking for libphp5.so in /usr/local//libphp5.so instead of /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so (where it's currently installed).


----------



## trh411 (May 1, 2014)

Mayhem30 said:
			
		

> Reinstalling lang/php53 did not fix this issue. No, I have not installed www/mod_php5.


Did you check the APACHE option when you reinstalled lang/php53 as @SirDice advised? From /usr/ports/lang/php53 issue a `make config`, select the APACHE option, then reinstall lang/php53.


----------



## Mayhem30 (May 1, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Mayhem30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it was already checked/enabled.


----------



## trh411 (May 1, 2014)

Take a look at php.net Apache #7. Maybe this is what you need? Or maybe it already exists, but specifies the wrong path?


----------



## Mayhem30 (May 3, 2014)

After upgrading to php53-5.3.28_2 that was released yesterday, phpMyAdmin finally upgraded without a hitch.


----------

